# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Water inside LED bulb....? Strange

## hunter63

Working down the hill in the shed today...
Have a small "yard light"....used to be on a day/night eye...mud dabbers kept covering the eye....so stays on all the time.

Was surprised to see that is was still burning since last November....

Was going in an out if the shed door...looked like the glass cover had water in it.....Cover looks like a Mason jar and hand down.
Looked odd...as light was still on?

Went up and unscrewed the cover...yup 1/2 of water.....
Has been raining...but this was a little strange...bad seal on the glass?

So dumped it out....LED bulb 2/4 full of water and still burning...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Took it out, replaced it...left cover off...so we will see....
Haven't ried in a lamp base down.....Hummmm

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh that is freaky.  That it still works says a lot!

----------


## Rick

Oh, you messed up. That was to keep the L.E.D. cool.  :Whistling:

----------


## kyratshooter

Rick is correct.

You obviously busted the radiator!

----------


## hunter63

Really?......LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Gee......I thought you had invented the next BIG thing.  A light bulb that generates water.  Think of all of the third world people that could have fresh drinking water............if only they had electricity.

----------


## finallyME

Yeah, Rick is right.  Kinda like the blinker fluid in your car.

----------


## hunter63

Ya gotta love all the advice and "help'....Thanks guy/gal....LOL

Still strange...and leaks when you shake it....

----------


## crashdive123

We aims to please......even if it means making stuff up.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah, Rick is right.  Kinda like the blinker fluid in your car.


Yep.  I always get my blinker fluid checked when I get the floor mats de-magnetized.

----------


## Rick

Hot dang! I was right! I am marking that on the calendar. These days don't come around very often. I'm forced to keep count.

----------


## finallyME

> Still strange...and leaks when you shake it....


Stop shaking it....

----------


## hunter63

> Stop shaking it....


Riiiiight...only shake after a leak....got it....

----------


## aflineman

Blinker fluid

----------


## hunter63

> Blinker fluid


That is actually a new one I hadn't heard....
I love a day when I learn something....I'll remember.

----------


## aflineman

You can take the glass (or plastic) envelope off of those lights, and they still work. Some of the LED 'Chips" are to bright to look at directly.

----------


## finallyME

> Blinker fluid

----------


## hunter63

> 



Let me be dipped in bovine exhaust!!!!
I't's on the interweb...gotta be true..........

----------


## slide95

I removed the water on one of the sections and it just shows one block with the light glitch instead of the water path lit up. I tried the torch and it didn't fix it. I then filled the entire and removed it, along with replacing each block. Still isn't fixed.

----------


## CoralWurth

Wow, I'm a little shocked. I haven't heard of such cases yet. There are perfect lights if they have done the work; the cover is filled with rainwater. I think I need more details here. If I'm honest with you, that's the way it is. Except they're not daytime, they're nighttime. I once ordered SPAM It was a simple order. It seems to me that there were 6 in the whole if I'm not mistaken. We placed them outside the garage, and it rained hard that night.

----------


## crashdive123

Coming back to spam the site two days after your origingal post didn't cut it for you did it?

----------

